# Havanese - working or non-working home?



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

I am fairly new to this forum. I have been going back and forth from the maltese and the havanese. 

I love the looks and the temperments of both. Very similar breeds. Doing a ton of research on both breeds. A member of maltese forum's, and also of course here. Originally I wanted the maltese, but did wish it came in different colors than the standard white. Then I discovered the havanese. 
Best of both worlds!
There is no doubt in my mind that I could give either of these breeds a home filled with love and great happiness.

What is upsetting to me is that today, once again, I read a post that a breeder posted that she would not sell her puppies to a home in which the owners worked. 

I work. Full time. Have no choice in the matter. Mid 50's, single, and looking forward to retirement in the next 10 years. Yet I probably would give a pup more love and attention than some (many) that do not work.

So my question is:
Who are these people that give these pups a home?
Are there truly that many people out there who do not work, who are young, and or, financially independant that they can give more love and attention to a pup?

So I have to ask the breeders:
Would you rather find a home for your pups with a older retired couple (person) who does not have the years to share with this pup, the dog will have to be rehomed because of death or sickness, or a younger couple (person) who does work, who can give love and devotion to the dog for all the years it will live? 

In a perfect world, I would never have to work, could devote all of my time to my dog. But this is not a perfect world. 
Yet I have 2 dogs, not havanese granted, but 2 dogs who are very happy and share my life. Are they living a deprived life? No. They get more attention in the hours I am home, than many dogs that live in a household where the owners do not work. 

From what I have read here, the majority of owners work. Does this make them bad or underserving of this breed?

We are all here because of our great love for our dogs. 

Should a dog (havanese) be deprived of a great home because the owner has to work?
Should a owner be deprived of the love of a havanese because they work?

I say NO on both questions. 
A person who works is capable of giving this great breed the same amount of love and attention that a non-working person could give the breed. 

So please, all you breeders who think that only a non-working home can give your pup the love and attention it deserves.. rethink your opinion. 
All situations are different. 

I would like to know the true percentage of those that are a member of this forum that do work, or do not work, that own this breed.

To the breeders out there:
Give us workers the chance to share our lifes with this great breed.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not work but I did work and owned a dog . it was a little easier then as I had a school aged child and a baby sitter who came after school . When I got the dog I did not work and then went back to work after 5 years . 
Havanese are very social and do not do well alone for long periods of time . You said you had other dogs - is that now or was it before .
I am sure you would find a breeder who may sell you a dog after they hear about your lifestyle - perhaps a neighbor can come in or a friend can visit .
I had a friend who took in her neighbors Yorkie ..
You may valid points but I have to say unless you have help or two dogs - it is hard for them to be alone for 8 hours . I know people on this site that work and manage well . Hopefully they can give you better insight than I can .


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Not sure which breeded or post you refer to, but I work, by choice not necessity luckily, I do not have set hours or can pretty much set my own. But I put in a good 40-50 hours a week and my puppy is not lacking for anything. If a breeder does not think someone who works will not make a good home that is their problem. When I was looking for a puppy a very local person had a litter, ask alot of questions, even suggested some people pose as good buyers and are puppy mills, really talking to her almost turned me off from the breed. Luckily the litter owner I bought from, talked to me a few minutes, offered to meet and I now have my Smarty. The first litter owner I talked to is still advertising in the Atlanta paper and a very small local paper. In my opinion some people with all the time in the world should never own an animal, I've known some and I am sure the others on the forum have too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Shada,
Welcome to the forum. I have pretty strong feelings about this just as you do but since I already wrote a lengthy post on it awhile back I'll spare everyone the pain of a repeat (I know some are saying whew!). Suffice it to say not all breeders are alike just like not all puppy buyers or puppies are alike. All good breeders, especially those on this list, want what's best for their dogs but there are some who are more lenient with full time workers and willing to understand your situation. If you have the love to give to a dog, the desire to make it work and the willlingness to make sacrifices to make it work, it will work. It just takes the match of the right puppy with the right temperment to the right puppy owner, also with the right temperment.

Good luck in your research.

Susan


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

When I bought my first Hav, I worked close to home for about 5 hours/day. Sometimes Hubby left after I did. sometime Brutus came to work with me. Now my circumstances have changed and I will be working 8 1/2 hours per day 1/2 hour away form home. Hubby will always leave after me, but it still involves leaving Brutus alone for several hours. He is a great dog so we are getting #2 to keep him company.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am a stay at home housewife with two dogs and a third one on the way. I am very blessed to have a husband who has a great job where I can stay at home. I am not at home all the time as I have twin nephews who are only 4 and half months old!!!! They are too cute. I am there alot and our dogs are not lacking any love at all!!!!!! They are spoiled rotten. You just have to make some sacrifices. It will work out just fine!!!!
Welcome to the forum!!!! We were looking into a maltese but LOVE the personality of the Havanese!!!
Good luck to you!!!!
Meg


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

If your Havanese has issues when no one is home, simply get a 2nd. Seems to work for everyone on this forum who woks and has gotten a 2nd. Thats what I plan to do if Mango has seperation issues.

I do not agree with the breeders who refuse to sell to fulltime working homes. Point in case.. There is a retired family which lives down the street from me, they have a golder retriever. Poor dog is outside laying down in the front yard when i leave for work, and when i get back at 5, he is till there, same place s if he hasnot moved. The same can be said for the weekends. Always just sitting there doing nothing with no owner in sight. So, this retired couple are home 24/7 for the most part and do not work. So they would be given preference over a young couple whom works fulltime?? hahaha.. that is just ludicris! I feel bad for the poor dog.... Sometimes I just want to steal him.. 

Again, just my 2 cents.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am not a breeder, Shada, so I can't speak on their behalf, but I would think that there are plenty of Hav breeders that sell to homes with owners that work full-time. It's true that the Havanese needs it's family and doesn't do all that well alone for a whole day..... not all Havs, but many. There are some members who work and manage things very well and their pup is happy, healthy and well-loved. That's what matters.

I don't work outside the home which is why I was ready to buy a puppy. If I had a part-time or full-time job, I probably wouldn't have considered a pup as I knew it meant a lot of attention and consistency in the first few months. That is me, though. I have health issues, so working at a job, plus caring for my 3 kids, home, activities and a pup would not have been possible. Still, all my friends and family members with dogs, are all full time workers outside the home! That didn't stop them from getting a dog or their breeders from selling one to them.

I am sure you will find a good breeder who will help you make your dream of owning a Hav come true.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> I do not agree with the breeders who refuse to sell to fulltime working homes. Point in case.. There is a retired family which lives down the street from me, they have a golder retriever. Poor dog is outside laying down in the front yard when i leave for work, and when i get back at 5, he is till there, same place s if he hasnot moved.


I don't know what kind of life this dog has and maybe he does other things throughout the day that you don't see while you're at work. I don't really know. I do know that a Golden Retriever is not going to react like a Havanese though. The Havanese breed was bred to be close by their humans. I think there are many different breeds out there to chose from and some are better than others if you work a full day away from home.

There was another thread a short while back where several people offered their opinions on working and owning dogs..

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=453


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Suffice it to say not all breeders are alike just like not all puppy buyers or puppies are alike. All good breeders, especially those on this list, want what's best for their dogs but there are some who are more lenient with full time workers and willing to understand your situation. If you have the love to give to a dog, the desire to make it work and the willlingness to make sacrifices to make it work, it will work. It just takes the match of the right puppy with the right temperment to the right puppy owner, also with the right temperment.
> 
> Susan


I think Susan says it all, please don't be discouraged in your desire to get a Havanese dog. They bring so much joy and love to a person's life. They are truly a gift to all of us. :angel:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

First off welcome to the form.Secondly just because you work does not mean you should not have this breed. I think some breeder dont sale to working people is this breed do accuire lots of attention and some do have anxity problems they just loose it when you leave .There are ways around as every one has postd here. dont give up lucky for me with my second marrage I get to stay home my first marrage I worked alot, And every thing you read on this form most of it comes from normal people that fell in love with this breed and breeders we all just wants what is best for the breed and we have some like me that learns as we go.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, still waiting for Mango to come home, so still dont have any real experience with this topic. But, it seems there are plenty of people on this forum that work and seem to have very happy and healthy Havanese dogs. I have not heard any horror stories yet, maybe these Havanese dogs who have working 'parents' are better adjusted to them not being home all the time? 

Does anyone have any real bad experiences with going to work and leaving your single Hav dog home during the work day?

Thanks!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I had a few breeders who were concerned about us working full time but said that with the proper pup temperment & training(for us!) we should be able to make it work. But luckily for me I was able to convince my darling hubby to get 2 so they can keep each other company. And it has worked out beautifully!

I have to say that Dreamer would be ok home alone but Tripp would have a serious meltdown. He just could NOT take being left alone, not even for a short time. But he is perfectly fine with her there. These dogs are VERY needy & i can understand why most breeders are hesitant. THere are other breeds that are more independant & better able to be alone. But if you can find one with the right temperment then all the better!! Or better yet, get 2!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think in the real world, it is not fair to deny someone a pet because they have to work. What if you already had the dog and then had to go back to work? Would the breeder come and take the dog away from you?

I work 4 hours/day and then usually run errands after work. While the dogs are usually home with my Mom, if she has things to do, she leaves them alone. You can always get someone to walk your dog during the day, and there is doggy day care. Although day care can be costly, you don't have to do it every day. 

Working should not be a reason to be denied a dog. I know people who don't work but are out of the house more hours than I am.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Michele, 
I had looked into getting a dog walker but NO ONE comes out this way. ALso we only have 1 doggie daycare facility approx 25 miles away. I went to visit them to check it out & it was HORRIBLE. There was no way i would put my dogs there. Its was dark, dirty, & it stunk! uke: 
There is a great need here for these services. I should start my own business!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am fortunate enough that we are self employed and I am able to take Gucci to work WITH me 2 days a week. My breeder *did* ask many questions regarding how much we would have to leave Gucci alone. She is one of the breeders that doesn't feel they should be left alone all day,and many breeders just want the best possible environment for their pups, and sell them only as companion dogs. But I'm sure there are breeders that will and do sell to working homes.

I did do extensive research on breeds and talked to several people, some hav owners as well, and went into this, fully knowing that Havanese are companion dogs and the "_majority_" of them, don't do well alone. Gucci has separation anxiety when I leave, she will practically wait at the door for me to come home (and usually whines) Even if I leave her home with other family members. She is my shadow, she won't let me out of her sight! I can't even go to the bathroom alone. She is my best friend, and gets LOADS of love and attention from me, all day.......everyday. I'm not one of those people that stay home and neglect their dogs.

However, I do see that many working owners here have found a way to make it work for them and their Havs, and that's *great*. I commend them, and know they love their dogs as much as I love mine...I also know that some Havanese have ALOT of problems with separation anxiety. There are several threads regarding this.

I know a Havanese owner, locally, that works 40-50 hours a week and her dog continues to tear up her house and is not potty trained at 2 years old. She loves this dog immensely, and does give the dog ALL her attention when she is home in the evenings, yet the dog still has _major behavioral problems_, so I know for a fact that some havanese just don't do well at home all day alone, regardless of how much love they are given at night.

I've also seen many on the boards here that have well adjusted dogs, that manage to work full time.....so it really depends on the dog and situation. But, my guess would be, that after years and years of being bred as companion dogs, they would need alot of companionship...and that's just deductive reasoning.

If I were to have to leave my dog alone for several hours a day to work, I believe I would've chosen a different breed. A breed more suited to being alone.

I think this debate is different than that of SAHM's vs. working moms, in the sense the we CHOOSE our dogs. Different breeds have different traits and needs, and by carefully choosing a breed to fit your family situation and needs, there will be less chance of many dogs ending up in shelters or rescues. Too many people just pick a breed because they are "cute", and don't take into consideration the needs of the breed.

I'm *not* saying that Hav owners can't work, but I think they need more special arrangements, than other breeds. Pet-care, dogwalkers, lunch time visits, or another dog to play with all day, etc. And I'm basing that on my Havanese, her personality and intense need for socialization.... I think she would be crushed if I just started leaving her alone all day. Literally.....crushed and depressed. I think many working owners have more than one Hav, and that way, the dog is not alone all day. That is probably what I would do, If something were to happen and I had to be away from Gucci all day. I could never EVER give her up....but _we all have to make the best out of the cards we are dealt_.

Gosh...all this rambling and I didn't clarify my point: What I've learned on here is that working homes CAN and HAVE made it work, I just think it just takes a bit more than it would with other breeds.
Best of luck!
Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

If my dogs are home alone with my husband, Dreamer will look for me but will settle down after a short while. Tripp on the other hand will frantically look for me all over the house & will wait by the door for me. 
I tried, one time only, to take Dreamer on a quick trip just so she can have some alone time with me. My poor husband called me and asked calmly when i would be home because Tripp was going nuts looking for us. Thats why i was surprised at how well he does when we are not home, as long as he is in his expen & with Dreamer. Plus they crave routine also.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's what Gucci does, even if I leave her at home with family members! She cries at the door...or goes from room to room looking for me. She is definately a companion dog, and does not fair well without her companion (me).

How sweet that Tripp and Dreamer are so close  That's precious!

Kara


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie was on only child 7 months and I work full time - from home one day tho - and he is the best dog I have ever had...so well adjusted calm loving and the most amazingly housebroken dog ever - he goes whenever we go out but I could leave him for 10 hours if I needed to. I do have someone come in everyday who he loves to pieces...heck I even changed my will to leave Ollie and Austin to her!

I got Austin to be his playmate - not just to keep him company. Austin has adjusted amazingly to our schedule!!!

But the funny thing is....when I work from home - they keep the same schedule as when I don't by THEIR choice...they choose to go to the crate and sleep all morn - play at lunch then sleep most of early afternoon - then play like crazy from about 4-8!! They do love routine!! Just be consistent!!!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree we did discuss this before and I thought there were valid points made on both sides .
Even people who do not work have things to do and commitments - it is not a perfect world .. 
Breeders have the right to decide who they sell their pupies to - we cannot change that . But remember - not all breeders are the same and have the same criteria and hopefully you will find one of them .
I do agree with the post about Havanese puppies - they do require a lot of attention but so do other puppies my german short hair was no different .
Just as an FYI - if you are willing to take an older dog some breeders do sell older dogs as well . Ask the breeder ..


----------

